# PE Problem



## NornIron7 (Jul 5, 2012)

One of the biggest issues I have had to confront over the last while is my PE problem. Not sure how much it affected my wifes behaviour and subsequent affair. She says not really but I'm not sure. It may be indirect but it still must be an issue surely.

The issue is basically I come too quick. I have little or no control over when I come. As such I get anxious and up tight, before, during and after sex and don't enjoy it much.

When I was younger it wasn't so much of an issue as I could maintain an erection and keep on going so to speak. Now I'm older I find as soon as I come that's almost game over. Thats stressful and unsatisfying for both of us. To compensate I'm using my hands and tongue more and to a certain extent thats ok, but we both enjoy penetrative sex and feel frustrated by things as they are.

I've been seeing a therapist (one of many lol over the last year) and she is convinced its all psychological. I don't disagree but don't see much progress after some months. 

I'm also reading the book by Bernie Zilbergeld which she recommended to me. His take on it is this is a common problem and easily resolved. Since its not for me I was wondering if anyone here had similar issues, how they overcame (no pun intended) the problem and what advice they'd give.

Thanks for any advice. 
NI


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Not that you need another book, since you are seeing a Therapist, A sex therapist?? But this one deals with many sexual problems, including PE, Performance Anxiety, etc... everything a Sex Therapist would have you do "as homework"...is expalined in detail in this one......

 Sexual Healing: The Complete Guide to Overcoming Common Sexual Problems : Barbara Keesling Ph.D.: Books


----------



## Cre8ify (Feb 1, 2012)

Over much of our marriage I was bugged by this and in hindsight I now see why. When you have been anticipating sex daily, or thinking about sex multiple times per day, and it finally comes around every month or so, the man stands no chance. 

Make it a point to try to get 3-4 connections a week and I can assure you the results will be different. We can have sessions for an hour and more with no problem. Also, act as though a second "O" is completely reasonable. If the first gets away on you, no pressure, just buy yourself 15 minutes by giving her something special and know you will be coming back to finish strong. That double header part is just psychological and force of will. Talk yourself into that part. It surprised my wife and might surprise yours but she won't be disappointed as most of the good stuff comes with time and that slow hand.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Something to consider... Why is a second orgasm not an option? Because your erection goes away? If so, some things to consider might be:

1). Prostate stimulation
2). An ED drug, which will help get the flag up the mast sooner
3). Research on multiple orgasms for men. Might be able to make the first one "dry", which will make the second one an option

Good luck!

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ano (Jun 7, 2012)

This is my husband. I've found that I enjoy sex much more when he gives me oral almost to completion..that way I'm pretty much there...and then penetrates me and we.cum together.

Also though it isn't and can't be a daily thing...when he drinks he can maybe last a whole 5 minutes..which is great! I love his drunk sex...though its far and few in between.


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

PBear said:


> Something to consider... Why is a second orgasm not an option? Because your erection goes away? If so, some things to consider might be:
> 
> 1). Prostate stimulation
> 2). An ED drug, which will help get the flag up the mast sooner
> ...


You might get your prostate checked also....a prostate infection can cause or have symptoms related to ed.








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NornIron7 (Jul 5, 2012)

SimplyAmorous said:


> Not that you need another book, since you are seeing a Therapist, A sex therapist?? But this one deals with many sexual problems, including PE, Performance Anxiety, etc... everything a Sex Therapist would have you do "as homework"...is expalined in detail in this one......
> 
> Sexual Healing: The Complete Guide to Overcoming Common Sexual Problems : Barbara Keesling Ph.D.: Books


Thanks for this - don't mind another book and yes she is a sex therapist.


----------



## NornIron7 (Jul 5, 2012)

Cre8ify said:


> Make it a point to try to get 3-4 connections a week and I can assure you the results will be different. We can have sessions for an hour and more with no problem. Also, act as though a second "O" is completely reasonable. If the first gets away on you, no pressure, just buy yourself 15 minutes by giving her something special and know you will be coming back to finish strong. That double header part is just psychological and force of will. Talk yourself into that part. It surprised my wife and might surprise yours but she won't be disappointed as most of the good stuff comes with time and that slow hand.


Thanks for the advice. 3 or 4 times a week would be great if I could get it lol.


----------



## NornIron7 (Jul 5, 2012)

Ano said:


> Also though it isn't and can't be a daily thing...when he drinks he can maybe last a whole 5 minutes..which is great! I love his drunk sex...though its far and few in between.



Drink and sex - just need to get football in there and its a perfect evening.


----------



## NornIron7 (Jul 5, 2012)

PBear said:


> Research on multiple orgasms for men. Might be able to make the first one "dry", which will make the second one an option
> 
> C
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Will look into that - thanks.


----------

